# I bought a P7



## LarryP (Mar 5, 2014)

But it came in a P7M8 box labeled "111805", apparently with the original P7M8 manual. If this is the S/N of your P7M8, let me know and maybe we can figure out how it can find its way home.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

HK Pro would be a good place to post this.


----------



## LarryP (Mar 5, 2014)

It's there too, also Park Cities Tactical. But no response; I think I will just have a nice box!


----------

